# 2014 Murano remote start problem



## jackw3306 (Oct 10, 2012)

2014 Murano SL remote start has quit working. Previously I pressed the lock button 3 times, the doors locked and the car started in about 5 seconds. NOTE: The key fob has only 4 buttons: lock, unlock, hatch & panic, no separate start button.
Now pressing the start button 3 times locks the doors and the lights flash 8 times. The fix has to be something simple but the Nissan dealer has no idea how to fix it. 
Anyone have a solution? :|


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I have used the remote function but one time just to see if it worked. It is not a "convenience" I will use. If I remember correctly the procedure is in the Owner's Manual which I should think your dealer followed.

I am wondering if there is a glitch with the fobs. I have had a couple of incidents of it not working with the doors and even starting the car, without manually tinkering with the fob.


----------



## jackw3306 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've changed the batteries in both fobs but no difference. There was service bulletin addressing a problem with the software that said the rear hatch was open when it was not. I don't know if the car would remote start if the computer thought hatch was open but that fix was before I bought my car so it should have been applied. Still baffled. 
If you are fortunate to get Nissan Corporate to respond to a letter all they'll say is contact your dealer.


----------

